# UFC 168: Weidman vs. Silva II



## ebfitness (Dec 24, 2013)

December 28, 2013 | MGM Grand Garden Arena | Las Vegas, Nevada

MAIN CARD

Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET

Chris Weidman vs. Anderson Silva 
for UFC middleweight title

Ronda Rousey vs. Miesha Tate 
for women's bantamweight title

Josh Barnett vs. Travis Browne
Fabricio Camoes vs. Jim Miller
Diego Brandao vs. Dustin Poirier

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET

Uriah Hall vs. Chris Leben
Michael Johnson vs. Gleison Tibau
Manny Gamburyan vs. Dennis Siver
Siyar Bahadurzada vs. John Howard

PRELIMINARY CARD

MMAjunkie, 7 p.m. ET

William Macario vs. Bobby Voelker
Estevan Payan vs. Robert Peralta


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 27, 2013)

*Chris Weidman* vs. Anderson Silva Round 4 TKO
for UFC middleweight title

*Ronda Rousey* vs. Miesha Tate Armbar Round 2
for women's bantamweight title

*Josh Barnett* vs. Travis Browne Decision victory29-28
Fabricio Camoes vs. *Jim Miller* rear naked choke round 2
*Diego Brandao* vs. Dustin Poirier

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET

*Uriah Hall* vs. Chris Leben TKO round 2
Michael Johnson vs. Gleison Tibau
Manny Gamburyan vs. Dennis Siver
Siyar Bahadurzada vs. John Howard

PRELIMINARY CARD

MMAjunkie, 7 p.m. ET

William Macario vs. Bobby Voelker
Estevan Payan vs. Robert Peralta


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 28, 2013)

Anyone got a good link to watch this card? I don't really wanna go to a bar and see it, kind of hurting from all of the boozing over the holidays.


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 28, 2013)

Dale Mabry said:


> Anyone got a good link to watch this card? I don't really wanna go to a bar and see it, kind of hurting from all of the boozing over the holidays.


Ugh...I just can't bring myself to advise streaming anymore. My computer has caught AIDS twice from streaming UFC and even Breaking Bad. But I'm sure someone out there will have some ideas...good luck!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 28, 2013)

I had the same problem, that's why I have a streaming laptop and a laptop I give a shit about.


----------



## Chiro Flex (Dec 28, 2013)

Killer matchup


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 28, 2013)

FirstRow Live Football Stream | Watch Live Football Online | Live Soccer Stream


----------



## MDR (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm with Bio-chem here.  FirstRow is far from perfect.  It has it's glitches and you may have to try more than one link, but it has been my ppv go-to site for a long time.  Good for out of market pro games as well.  Looking forward to tonight.  The card is interesting and has the potential to produce a number of excellent fights.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 28, 2013)

Good fights. Silva had to have an existing stress fracture in that leg from training.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 28, 2013)

That snap was unreal 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little BamBam (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm in shock at how Silva lost unexpected


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 28, 2013)

Crazy break ! Could be a career ending snap.. That was sick


----------



## poppa_cracker (Dec 28, 2013)

That's why you never skip leg day!!! Lol


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 29, 2013)

RESULTS:



MAIN CARD

Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET

Chris Weidman def. Anderson Silva 
to retain middleweight title
TKO (injury) - Round 2, 1:16

Ronda Rousey def. Miesha Tate 
to retain women's bantamweight title
submission (armbar) - Round 3, 0:58

Travis Browne def. Josh Barnett 
knockout (knee and elbows) - Round 1, 1:00
Jim Miller def. Fabricio Camoes 
submission (armbar) - Round 1, 3:42
Dustin Poirier def. Diego Brandao 
TKO (punches) - Round 1, 4:54

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET

Uriah Hall def. Chris Leben 
TKO (doctor's stoppage) - Round 1, 5:00
Michael Johnson def. Gleison Tibau 
knockout (punches) - Round 2, 1:32
Dennis Siver def. Manny Gamburyan 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
John Howard def. Siyar Bahadurzada 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00

PRELIMINARY CARD

MMAjunkie, 7 p.m. ET

William Macario def. Bobby Voelker 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00
Robert Peralta def. Estevan Payan 
knockout (punches) - Round 3, 0:12


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 29, 2013)

What a bad ass card. every fight on the main card was a finish. No chance for the judges to get involved. Love it


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 29, 2013)

Ronda Rousey destroyed Miesha Tate. Terrible game plan by Tate to try and take down Rousey. The person who can beat Rousey will be the person who can avoid the take down and outbox her. Rousey allows herself to take too many punches still, but you can see her stand up is fast improving. She is becoming the well rounded MMA fighter like the guys need to be to compete at the highest level. She deserved every bit of her 150k submission and fight of the night bonuses she got. What a show. Her Judo was so impressive


----------



## jsasson (Dec 29, 2013)

cool story bro


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 12, 2014)

solvawill never besame

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

